# Timer und seiten



## Matze1012 (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß ich nerve euch, aber ich kenne mich mit java überhaupt ned aus,
ich bräuchte aber was :
also sobald meine seite aufgerufen wird, sollte sich ein pop-up fenster aufgehen auf eine seite z.B. http://www.ebay.de dann nach 10 Min. und 30 sec. sollte eine 2tes Pop-Up Fenster aufmachen z.B. http://www.google.de
dann nach weiteren 20 sec.  wieder von vorne starten
und das ganze endlos

es würde auch nichts ausmachen wenn das ganze nur in einem Pop-up fenster wäre oder eine ganz normale seite wäre alles kein Problem.

kann mir wer das Javascript für IE schicken muss es dann mit frontpage einfügen

am liebsten wäre mir das komplette script, wo ich nur die seuten austauschen müsste

Herzlichen dank

Matze


----------



## Roar (31. Aug 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Matze1012 (31. Aug 2005)

hmm, kann mir denn niemand helfen *hoil**


----------



## lin (31. Aug 2005)

Es mag halt niemand Pop-Ups, und wer so scheiss Werbe-Pop-Ups proggen will, soll das auch selber machen :bae: :wink:


----------



## Matze1012 (31. Aug 2005)

es ist ned für werbung, das kann ich versprechen !!!!

ich brauche das ganz dringend


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Sep 2005)

ist doch nur ein befehl den du lernen willst

window.open

kannste leicht bei selfhtml nachlesen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

window.open
document.setTimeout( ... )
function


das sind die einzigen 3 dinge die du dafür benötigst. und infos darüber wirst du überall finden aber nicht in nem java-forum. dehslab: google, selfhtml, blah


----------

